# Tried To Flash Via Odin Modem Will Not Flash Error



## bL33d

Ive sbf'ed my droid x 1000 times i odin my fascinate 1000 times but this damn phone took a crap on the first ever flash attempt...?

Will flash all roms prefect except the modem it hangs and says "wait via booting.... Via reset done ....."

If a rom does not include a modem it will flash fine problem is i have no modem there for no signal...

Tried to use a pit file plus ed2 to bring it back but it says unknown under modem in settings. Cant flash individual modem files either.

Is there any help or am i screwed.... bought it used phone just activated it today. worked fine till i tried to flash latest gb leak.


----------



## Mrksbrd

Had similar happen but with rom flash, had to do a battery pull reboot windows and set phone back to download mode... All was well


----------



## shrike1978

bL33d said:


> Ive sbf'ed my droid x 1000 times i odin my fascinate 1000 times but this damn phone took a crap on the first ever flash attempt...?
> 
> Will flash all roms prefect except the modem it hangs and says "wait via booting.... Via reset done ....."
> 
> If a rom does not include a modem it will flash fine problem is i have no modem there for no signal...
> 
> Tried to use a pit file plus ed2 to bring it back but it says unknown under modem in settings. Cant flash individual modem files either.
> 
> Is there any help or am i screwed.... bought it used phone just activated it today. worked fine till i tried to flash latest gb leak.


How long does it hang? That step take a while and it doesn't give you any feedback.

My first Charge did get its CDMA radio fried from the EE4 OTA update. I ended up having to do a warranty replacement onit.


----------



## bL33d

It always hangs at flashing cdma "wait via booting.... Via reset done ....." Then turns red and says fail.

Ive restarted comp a few times restarted phone only rom i can get to flash is stock rooted that does not include modem. every other rom fails at the very end.


----------



## dwitherell

bL33d said:


> It always hangs at flashing cdma "wait via booting.... Via reset done ....." Then turns red and says fail.
> 
> Ive restarted comp a few times restarted phone only rom i can get to flash is stock rooted that does not include modem. every other rom fails at the very end.


Just to make sure - are you leaving the battery in throughout the flashing process?


----------



## bL33d

ya tried in and out fails im trying ed1 full now. Have tried samsungpst and it fails also cant get heimdall to see charge in stall drive so cant try it.


----------



## bL33d

No go with ed1 goes perfect till cp modem then that damn wait via booting comes up and it hangs then fails. This is really pissing e off why is this via crap happening is that normal on charges? my fascinate never done that.


----------



## shrike1978

bL33d said:


> No go with ed1 goes perfect till cp modem then that damn wait via booting comes up and it hangs then fails. This is really pissing e off why is this via crap happening is that normal on charges? my fascinate never done that.


It sounds like your CDMA modem is fried. It happened to me on a stock OTA update. I've heard of it happening to one other person on the Charge. It isn't normal and it isn't a standard thing that happens. It sucks, but sometimes things happen.


----------



## anoninja118

your modem got fried, you will need to get a replacement phone... since most if not all Charges are <1 year old you should be able to get a warranty replacement

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BuTbKa

Not if you bought used phone, which was activated on other account. That's how I got screwed.... Bought "brand new" charge on eBay. Turns out Verizon rep activated phone on dudes account, the guy never used a phone and cold it right away, but warranty for me been voided.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soljafree

BuTbKa said:


> Not if you bought used phone, which was activated on other account. That's how I got screwed.... Bought "brand new" charge on eBay. Turns out Verizon rep activated phone on dudes account, the guy never used a phone and cold it right away, but warranty for me been voided.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


In that case contact samsung and warranty through them it takes a lil longer but better than sittin there with a fancy paper weight


----------



## BuTbKa

Very true.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bL33d

Actually i called verizon just to see if they had any ideas about modem issues they heard it happen occasionally with these phones and that its still under manufactures 1yr warranty will have replacement on tue =)

I am not gonna flash any modems on the new one is there an easy root for these phones? im actually scared to try and use odin again even though ive used odin and rsd lite 100 times. This experience was not good on the charge lol.

Im cool to flash cw then install a froyo based rom and kernel via cw is this possible on the charge or is kernels only flashed threw odin?


----------



## clumsyninja21

I told vzw I traded my x2 to a friend for a charge. My volume rocker stuck one day. They said doesn't matter if I bought/traded for it used. Still covered by mfr. So they sent replacement. But back on subject the cpmodem is def fried.


----------

